# [Japanese NR] Taku Yanai 3BLD NR 27.09



## okayama (Jul 13, 2015)

Scramble: L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D L2 R2 U F' L2 U2 L' B U' R D' U B U2 R2 Uw'

Mr. fist pump  (reminds me this video)
He comes to WC2015!


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 13, 2015)

So much fast BLD this weekend...

must... practise...


----------



## moralsh (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow, insane. 3BLD at worlds is gonna be fun, even without maskow

(stickerless are back, yay!)


----------



## Berd (Jul 13, 2015)

Gj to him! This reminds me of Marcel 's 3bld wr back when sticker less cubes were legal for blind. Gj!


----------

